# about these gmail's and yahoo's and now also hotmail's



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 27, 2006)

well how do gmail and yahoo provide such a huge amount of space.  and how did yahoo suddenly jumed from 10 mb to i gb(indiatimes also).   i want to know whether they changed their technology or something or got so much space.   anyone who know pls tell the tech they earlier used and what r they using now?


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 27, 2006)

hey the thing is that it really aroun 25mb or so ....it shows 1 gb ... well they know that no one will have msgs worth 1 gb


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Feb 27, 2006)

@readermaniax
No mate........

My friends have sent me mails with many attachments.....

Most of the attachments are of approx 5 mb.

My Google account says that I am currently using 270 MB of my space


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 27, 2006)

ok yaar ....thanx for correcting me where i was wrong... but y 2 posts/


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Feb 27, 2006)

I guess that I clicked the Submit button twice !!!

Sorry abt that !


----------



## Apollo (Feb 27, 2006)

What you see is what you get.  There's no way to get around and check the policy.  

So if it's a 2.7 odd gb of mailbox, in case of Gmail, it must be true.


----------



## devarajan (Feb 27, 2006)

When u use it they provide space...Sundenly they dont provide 1 gb or 2 gb.When u have usage only mean they have roboats and it will alocate it.....so just a name shake they say's like it.And they provide according to the useage but sure of providing.........who using the 2.5 g.b may be 1 or 2 so that no problem


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Feb 27, 2006)

Apollo said:
			
		

> What you see is what you get.  There's no way to get around and check the policy.
> 
> So if it's a 2.7 odd gb of mailbox, in case of Gmail, it must be true.


It must be (I guess so......)
I am waiting for any1 to report that he/she has reached the full capacity of GMail !
That would be "Testing GMail to its LIMITS" .......      

Isn't it ??


----------



## Apollo (Feb 27, 2006)

rajkumar_personal said:
			
		

> Apollo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[spam] I'll have to get a T3 connection, see for myself, and try to answer your question... [/spam]


----------



## shaunak (Feb 27, 2006)

Out of a million or more users only about 30%atually cross the 250mb mark. So actually these ppl are providing 1 or 2 gigs to only a few people that is how they can manage to provide soo much space


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 27, 2006)

no guys listen   earlier we used to get 10 mb. but now atleast on yahoo i use 80-90 mb.   i never delete my msgs.    everybody must be using atleast 50 mb.  so considering thousands of users and average increase of 40 mb per user they couldnt have just added some space.    some change in tech wld have been done.  and gmail is showing ever increasing space on its mail page. how that?


----------



## devarajan (Feb 27, 2006)

shashanktyagi1 said:
			
		

> no guys listen   earlier we used to get 10 mb. but now atleast on yahoo i use 80-90 mb.   i never delete my msgs.    everybody must be using atleast 50 mb.  so considering thousands of users and average increase of 40 mb per user they couldnt have just added some space.    some change in tech wld have been done.  and gmail is showing ever increasing space on its mail page. how that?



Ya sure without tech how it's possible..To handle it.*I heard *that they zip the mail and keap it when we want it roll's back..


----------



## godzi_85 (Feb 27, 2006)

hmm when i got my gmail account first i filled it up in 5 days  

its still 1 gb full cause after it was full to the brim the yahoogroups that i had subscribed tooo cancelled my subscription 
my current yahoo account it 70% full .. . 
and most of it imp mail


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 27, 2006)

@godzi     seem quite an imp person! 
@deva      cld be zip but that doesnt answer abt growing space.

can anyone tell the clear reason?


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 28, 2006)

chked out hotmail these days and saw that it still gives space in units of two digit mb's.  why do ppl still use it? 
all the people who use hot pls post why u use it?


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree........
PPL should DUMP Hotmail and switch over to GMail .....
Gmail is far and I mean F-A-R better than Hotmail.
Any1 having trouble with getting GMail accounts....(hard to find such a person, but anyway) email me at raj.neo@gmail.com and I'll help you to get one !


----------



## godsownman (Mar 1, 2006)

Its not what you see is what you get. 

Its space on Demand.     

The 2.7 GB space what we see is an illusion. Illusion means that you dont have the 2.7 GB space directly allocated per account. Its the maximum limit that you can go to.

If you need it you get it .What happens is that as people reach 40 -50 ...... 100 ....... 500 MB the service providers are more than happy to provide you with the space.

The bottomline is that as you reach new limits the  space is allocated to you and not from first.


----------



## william (Mar 1, 2006)

I use gnmail and that's the best.


----------



## phatratt (Mar 1, 2006)

wow,7 vote and none of them use hotmail,it includes me too


----------



## devarajan (Mar 1, 2006)

Gmail rock's in space wereas yahoo rocks in messenger even though found gmail yahoo rock's....


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 2, 2006)

shudn't this topic be in general section ???

nyways one more vote for gmail...err....one more vote for not using hotmail...


----------



## alanpaladka (Mar 2, 2006)

For me, Hotmail doesn't exists bcoz I am now on Windows Live Mail with 2GB space.


----------



## svk (Mar 2, 2006)

But Windows Live Mail is the new Hotmail. it rockz duds. using ajax and u can delete mails usin right click. sleect diff mailsby pressing Cntrl + click.
i am crazy in luv with it.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 2, 2006)

hotmail sux
gmail rox

Chat in the mail service itself is an added adv in gmail


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Mar 3, 2006)

well when i first opened this thread i asked a questio so in Q&A.   well anywayz the poll results are fascinating.  no one uses hotmail.   if anyone do then plz come and share the experience. and someone who told that whole space is not allocated, then does it mean that if all the users together try to use full space then their servers wld be jamned? if so then lets do it! they cant take such a risk.  and how do their space keep increasing?


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Mar 3, 2006)

svk said:
			
		

> But Windows Live Mail is the new Hotmail. it rockz duds. using ajax and u can delete mails usin right click. sleect diff mailsby pressing Cntrl + click.
> i am crazy in luv with it.



plz tell more about Windows Live Mail. looks good.


----------



## svk (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## svk (Mar 3, 2006)

shashanktyagi1 said:
			
		

> svk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It Definitely Looks Super Kewl.

 Windows Liveâ„¢ Mail beta
Sleek and simple, with added security

What it is
Fast and simple e-mail that makes it easy to read, send and organize your messages. The â€œbetaâ€? part means itâ€™s a work in progress, so we need your input to make sure itâ€™s built right.

What it gives you
â€¢ Previews of your messages you can read without leaving your inbox
â€¢ Drag-and-drop organization
â€¢ One-click control over junk and scam e-mails
â€¢ Right-click powerâ€”reply, delete, and forward
â€¢ 2 GB of storage (2 GB = 2,000,000,000 bytes)


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 3, 2006)

Please can somebody add this option in this poll:

I am waiting for Windows Live mail!


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Mar 3, 2006)

I leave up Hotmail due to many problems. Now Yahoo is the best in my sight.


----------

